# Numbered Mug Reservations?



## jeff (Jan 12, 2016)

This year's mugs are numbered. Stamped on the bottom as we did in 2009. I recall that there were many people who wanted to choose their own number, and when that was possible, I did it. Someone would say, "I'd like #X if it's available", and if it was left in stock, they got it.

If there is a desire, I can do that this year in a more organized fashion. What I'm considering is to post a "Choose Your Number" thread, and people can post what number they want. First person to post gets it. I'd run that thread for a few days prior to the start of mug sales, so all numbers would be available at the start. 

Does this sound reasonable? Is there a desire to choose your number?  This year there are 125 mugs. #1 and #125 are reserved for auction or the mug archive.

PLEASE DON'T TELL ME NOW WHAT # YOU WANT!! 

I'm just looking for thoughts on the concept and process.

2016 Mug

View in Gallery

2016 Mug Bottom

View in Gallery

2016 Pen Cup

View in Gallery


----------



## skiprat (Jan 12, 2016)

Good idea!!:biggrin:

Jeff, do they just have numbers or eg 23/125 etc


----------



## jeff (Jan 12, 2016)

skiprat said:


> Good idea!!:biggrin:
> 
> Jeff, do they just have numbers or eg 23/125 etc



In the format "23 of 125", etc.

I'll post a photo of the mug and the numbering when I get home this evening.


----------



## tbroye (Jan 12, 2016)

I am in have a number in mind..


----------



## VotTak (Jan 12, 2016)

Can you count some pictures of those mugs, please. And what would be the price?


----------



## walshjp17 (Jan 12, 2016)

Choosing one's own number would be good.


----------



## bmac (Jan 12, 2016)

Great idea!!! I'm ready!!!


----------



## jeff (Jan 12, 2016)

VotTak said:


> Can you count some pictures of those mugs, please. And what would be the price?



In post #3 above I said I'd post photos tonight. I took them last night. 

The mugs will be $50 including US domestic shipping. (We welcome a little extra to help with international shipping.) When you buy one we enter you in the donation drawing for one of about 30 prizes. As an example, here is last year's donation drawing.

Keep your eye on our front page. All details about the Bash, Donation Drawing, mugs, shirts, etc. will be there soon...


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 12, 2016)

I like it!:biggrin:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 12, 2016)

Just want a mug, don't care about number. Do I have to reserve anyway?


----------



## EBorraga (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm with Bruce. I don't need a number, just a mug. Let me know if I need to reserve it.


----------



## jeff (Jan 12, 2016)

BRobbins629 said:


> Just want a mug, don't care about number. Do I have to reserve anyway?



Nope!


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Jan 12, 2016)

Cool idea, how many were ordered? What number range to choose from?


----------



## Hawkdave (Jan 12, 2016)

Do we need to go to the local police station to see the MUG shot.:biggrin:

Dave.


----------



## 76winger (Jan 12, 2016)

Darn, being a Treky I was just getting my hopes up for #1701


----------



## TonyL (Jan 12, 2016)

Thank you for asking Jeff. I just want three mugs regardless of the number; two will be sent to me, and one to someone else, but I will handle that later.


----------



## TLTHW (Jan 12, 2016)

jeff said:


> BRobbins629 said:
> 
> 
> > Just want a mug, don't care about number. Do I have to reserve anyway?
> ...



Woo Hoo , I don't need a reservation to get mugged!   hehehehe


----------



## TimS124 (Jan 12, 2016)

I don't have a specific number in mind but for those that care, it's not doubt a cool option.  I definitely want one of the mugs though.


----------



## jeff (Jan 12, 2016)

Leatherman1998 said:


> Cool idea, how many were ordered? What number range to choose from?



125 mugs were ordered. I will be reserving a few numbers for special purposes. I expect 120 to be available.


----------



## jeff (Jan 12, 2016)

I edited the original post to include photos.

The Pen Cup color is hard to photograph. It's called "Lava Rock" and it's black on the bottom and a dark red on top. Way easier to see in person.


----------



## jeff (Jan 12, 2016)

TonyL said:


> Thank you for asking Jeff. I just want three mugs regardless of the number; two will be sent to me, and one to someone else, but I will handle that later.



To reduce the leftover inventory, I lowered the quantity of mugs this year. I gauged demand from this poll, as well as my experience with the mug sale since 2009. 

There will be 120 mugs and 30 pen cups available. These will be $50 each.

I will be limiting these to one mug and one cup per person until the end of the second week of the Bash. 

We also have t-shirts available, which just arrived today. I'll find someone to model one and get a photo posted.I believe these will be ~$12 up to XL, then a buck more each for XXL, XXXL, and XXXXL.

Fear not, all purchase details will be conspicuously posted. I'm thinking about opening the sale not later than Sun Jan 24.


----------



## TonyL (Jan 12, 2016)

Sounds good..you know best.


----------



## tbroye (Jan 12, 2016)

Sounds good a mug and cup for me.  T-shirt also find a cute model .  I would like the number of the ivatar above my name.


----------



## Mr Vic (Jan 12, 2016)

Sounds good just a long as I don't get #126 of 125. That could make a big mess when pouring coffee...


----------



## bobjackson (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm in for #14


----------



## Scott (Jan 13, 2016)

I just want a mug.  Not too particular about the number, although 2 would be interesting!

Scott.


----------



## BSea (Jan 13, 2016)

I like the idea of choosing a number, but I'm ok either way.


----------



## SteveG (Jan 13, 2016)

IVO the initial restriction of one mug per guy/gal, I intend to buy multiple mugs under numerous false names.  .....To be clear, I want them numbered 2 thru 124 inclusive and consecutively. Is there a discount for multiple purchases?  

I better go counting my pennies, and search under the sofa cushions...this could get expensive!! :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## asyler (Jan 13, 2016)

just want a mug and shirt..


----------



## Robert57 (Jan 13, 2016)

Being I only been turning for a year this month, I hope I am able to get a cup and mug, maybe with same number. I have learned a lot from reading posts here and asked a few questions, very helpful answers.
So, the cups/mugs available 1-24-2016?
Thanks,
Robert


----------



## KenV (Jan 13, 2016)

The bandwidth will be burning up on the 24th.   What time does the mad dash begin??


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2016)

Robert57 said:


> Being I only been turning for a year this month, I hope I am able to get a cup and mug, maybe with same number. I have learned a lot from reading posts here and asked a few questions, very helpful answers.
> So, the cups/mugs available 1-24-2016?
> Thanks,
> Robert



The cups are not numbered. Just the mugs.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2016)

KenV said:


> The bandwidth will be burning up on the 24th.   What time does the mad dash begin??



Not sure, Ken. Might be able to get it rolling a day or two earlier.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2016)

OK, there is enough interest expressed here and by PM to me that I will provide a means to select your mug number. I'll post here and on the front page the exact day and time that the selection will start, then at that time I'll open the thread. 

Stand by, all ye who covet a mug with your lucky number.


----------



## bobleibo (Jan 13, 2016)

jeff said:


> OK, there is enough interest expressed here and by PM to me that I will provide a means to select your mug number. I'll post here and on the front page the exact day and time that the selection will start, then at that time I'll open the thread.
> 
> Stand by, all ye who covet a mug with your lucky number.



As long as I get a lower number than that guy in South Dakota, I don't care what number it is....... are bribes being accepted yet?


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 13, 2016)

I don't care which number I just want the mug!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Jan 13, 2016)

Can you post the reservation thread around 7am....UK time? 
Not too worried about a number really, maybe I'll have a go with the 1st or last one in the auction...


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 14, 2016)

I do have a lucky number in mind. But I will wait and, NOT post  it in this thread as you requested.


----------



## stonepecker (Jan 14, 2016)

I can live without a numbered mug..........But I do need a mug.


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Jan 14, 2016)

bobleibo said:


> As long as I get a lower number than that guy in South Dakota, I don't care what number it is....... are bribes being accepted yet?



Which SD guy?


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 14, 2016)

Leatherman1998 said:


> bobleibo said:
> 
> 
> > As long as I get a lower number than that guy in South Dakota, I don't care what number it is....... are bribes being accepted yet?
> ...


 I think he is referring to the Varmint in Faith. :biggrin:


----------



## bobleibo (Jan 14, 2016)

Leatherman1998 said:


> bobleibo said:
> 
> 
> > As long as I get a lower number than that guy in South Dakota, I don't care what number it is....... are bribes being accepted yet?
> ...



That "other" SD guy.....the one who wishes he could enter the    http://www.penturners.org/forum/f70/ball-point-pen-contest-137598/ .
You should enter Levi.....that way SD will have some talented representation.


----------



## bobleibo (Jan 14, 2016)

Speaking of which, he's been pretty quiet lately





Dalecamino said:


> Leatherman1998 said:
> 
> 
> > bobleibo said:
> ...



Bingo...speaking of which, he's been pretty quiet lately. Wonder what devious thing he's  up to?


----------



## jeff (Jan 14, 2016)

Here is the reservation thread. It's locked until tomorrow. 

Let me know if I've overlooked something and I'll clarify before we open it up.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 14, 2016)

jeff said:


> Here is the reservation thread. It's locked until tomorrow.
> 
> Let me know if I've overlooked something and I'll clarify before we open it up.




Not that it matters but you put Dec in stead of Jan.


----------



## ladycop322 (Jan 14, 2016)

Can you send me a link to place my mug #?  Not sure where you want me to 'post' it


----------



## jeff (Jan 14, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the reservation thread. It's locked until tomorrow.
> ...



Fixed, thanks, John.


----------



## jeff (Jan 14, 2016)

ladycop322 said:


> Can you send me a link to place my mug #?  Not sure where you want me to 'post' it



In that thread.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 14, 2016)

ladycop322 said:


> Can you send me a link to place my mug #?  Not sure where you want me to 'post' it



Michelle, you click on the word "Here" in Jeff's post that is underlined. That will take you to the thread. TOMORROW!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 14, 2016)

Dalecamino said:


> ladycop322 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you send me a link to place my mug #?  Not sure where you want me to 'post' it
> ...




I did not realize Jeff had that kind of power. Click the word HERE and you into tomorrow already. Could have used him to help me pick the lottery numbers YESTERDAY.:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 14, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> Dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > ladycop322 said:
> ...


Lol! I'm using my tablet. So I made it a little too brief. She may not even know the thread is locked until tomorrow. But she will find out. Huh?


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 14, 2016)

Lol! I lost my number to a reserved slot already! 

Never mind!!!! I don't need it. Just a mug.


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Jan 14, 2016)

Please, nobody take 17. 

Or 45. 

Or 96. 

Or 54. 

Or 65.

Or 76.

Or 112.

Or 103.

Oh, wait. This isn't one of George's famous wood ID contests


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Jan 15, 2016)

bobleibo said:


> That "other" SD guy.....the one who wishes he could enter the    http://www.penturners.org/forum/f70/ball-point-pen-contest-137598/ .
> You should enter Levi.....that way SD will have some talented representation.



Lol


----------



## jeff (Jan 15, 2016)

Reminder, if you want to choose your mug number, visit this thread after 5pm tonight.


----------



## jeff (Jan 15, 2016)

Mug reservations are open now in THIS THREAD


----------

